# Frustrated...any advise?



## Stephanie OH (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been hypothyroid since the birth of my second son 3/04 & in the past year was Dx as Hashimoto's with some nodules. My last general exam two months ago showed the one nodule enlarging and some sowlen lymph nodes. 
Went to a respected Endo and he did a biopsey of the left nodule 2cm with ultra sound in his office. Results were inconclusive. Sent me to the hospital this week for another biopsey due to the pathologist being able to be on hand to be sure they had a good sample. This was done yesterday. The radiologist said he did not see a nodule but enlarged lymph nodes. He biopsied the lymph nodes. 
No I think I am going to have a differing of oppinions and then what? I have a hard time thinking the Endo mistook a lymph node of a nodule. Could the lymph nodes be hiding the nodule? Has any one else had these issues? I just want to know whats going on. Any advise would be appreciated!


----------

